# Appearance in China, Expat beard.



## WCM320 (Dec 30, 2015)

So I will be heading to Chongqing China in March 1st.
I have taught English overseas before (Japan) And knew that beard where kind of a no go in Japan. But I was wondering about China.

So any one have some input on the Chinese Opinion of Expats with some facial hair?
I mean I don't have a Huge lumberjack beard... (Anymore)
It's more of a Gill Grisom look really.


Also anyone else in ChongQing?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well trimmed facial hair is no issue in China. Walked around with it for over 10 years on/off.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

WCM320 said:


> So I will be heading to Chongqing China in March 1st.
> I have taught English overseas before (Japan) And knew that beard where kind of a no go in Japan. But I was wondering about China.
> 
> So any one have some input on the Chinese Opinion of Expats with some facial hair?
> ...


Facial hair is not a problem in China but leave the turban at home Yes I am in Chongqing.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Definitely no problem here in Shenyang - you should see some of the expat (USA and UK) teachers in my daughter's school - wild men of the wild west come to mind!!!
Mind you it is probably good insulation during the cooler months.


----------

